# Help! I think frog is sick now with picture



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

You can see on his left side that big white growth, he has more on his back but are smaller..I have no clue what it is..any help would be awesome..Thank you


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

I really think you should contact a qualified vet. You can gain insight from the members here, but its only going to be at most educated guesses. That could be anything from an infection to an actual parasite exiting the body, but there is no way to know without the knowledge of a vet, specifically a vet with experience with dart frogs. I would personally start collecting some fresh fecals asap, send them out or bring them into your vet, and send that picture in email as well to dr.frye. he is really good at answering emails promptly. I hope that you are able to find out exactly what is wrong and get it treated in time. 
kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

andy.fabitz said:


> thank you, and can you help me with gettng Dr. Fryes email? I have no clue how to go about getting it


here is his email bud. I believe he is ok wednesdays? so i would personally make sure that the email is sent now [email protected] 

Sick frogs can really make a turn for the worse if things are not dealt with asap and the prescribed treatments are not followed through religiously. In any case, this certainly has a chance turning for the better. Take care and good luck with the frog. It is gorgeous. 

kristy


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

thank you...i appreciate the help


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

Dr. Frye said it is either a bacterial or fungal dermatitis, or could have been caused by abberantly migrating larval worms. Looks like the guy is not doing too good. Dang I am upset


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i wouldnt give up hope. I am assuming he recommended some medication and tests? Lets hope he is ok, but if anything were to happen, it can be seen as just a learning experience. dont get down on yourself and dont give up. have you checked out the froggy first aid kit that is recommended to have on hand? i believe it is a sticky. when situations like this arise, and you are prescribed something, it is a lot easier to have it on hand and begin it rather than have to wait for it to come in the mail. Dont give up hope. I once had a very ill mint terribillis with some sort of skin infection...it was covered in sores etc and i was convinced it would die. I followed the prescription to the "T" and slowly but surely it got better. Its best to stay positive and focused. You can do it. 
kristy


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah he recommended four different types of medicine, the sad thing is I cannot afford the $109.00 it would cost to get them. I am stuck in between a rock and a hard place because I don't want the frog to suffer. Gr. Any idea how a frog gets dermititis anyways? if I get anymore frogs will there be a good chance they will get it now too because he did? I have no idea what could have caused it


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Where's u get the frog?


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

I got the frog from a local pet store...I am not sure who there distributor is though, maybe that is the problem?


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Yea general consensus is DON'T buy from pet stores. Most pet stores don't know how to care for these types of frogs so the frogs are usually on the decline or near death. They also don't have/or want to spend the money on a healthy habitat for the frogs as well. Usually the pet stores don't know where they got the frog or won't tell you where, leading to numerous problems.

I'd suggest buying on the board (shipping costs suck) but the $35 is easily worth it when buying from a reliable vendor. I think there are a few sellers in the WI area. Try a search. Sorry man, someone local or nearby might chime in and you could give them the frog and they could try to heal him back to recovery.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i would also plan to tear down and completely clean and sanitize their Viv any new additions will surely contract the same problem and you absolutely don't want that. also sanitize everything the frog came in contact with and anything you came in contact with after being near the tank or frog. hand sanitizer is a very good addition to any frog collectors arsenal against the spread of disease.


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah I got up this morning and the frog had died. Really sucks!


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah i woke up this morning and he had died..really sucks


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

oh, thats a big bummer bud. Listen, i would sanitize everything like steve said. Also keep in mind that a responsible owner will be prepared for and can expect sick frogs likely at one point or another. The medications may be expensive, but they are well worth to have on hand in the event of illness or injury. There is a lot of people new to the hobby that may not realize this. I can not stress enough how much those exact meds came in handy when i had an ill terribillis. Lucky for me, i was able to get it under control by following the prescribed treatment to the "T". Its best to buy darts from a reputable breeder. it will give you an idea of the origins of the frog, its diet, and its health as well. its a small price you pay...in other words...you pay for what you get. Another thing to think about in the future might be to quarantine all frogs for a period of not less than 45 day and longer if needed such as an optimal of three months. During that time, it will give you the opportunity to send in fecals and treat if necessary early on before things get to the point of no return. an optimal quarantine and fecal process includes three consecutive clean fecals, but any amount is better than none of course. We sure hope you stay in the hobby and things are a better experience next time. real sorry about your loss. 
kristy


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it. I am going to break my viv down this weekend, clean out some plants, clean the gravel, and use a slight bleach mixture to clean whatever I can. However, this will not cause me to get out of the hobby, I love dart frogs and can only use this as a learning experience. Thanks again


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thats good to hear. we all have to learn at some point. it'll work out. you'll do well. now you have a vet reference and a little insight, it'll only go uphill from here. keep up the good work.
kristy


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a false bottom in my tank...would you suggest breaking that all apart and completely getting rid of all the water and cleaning that all out as well?


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah, you'll probably want to do that. I'd probably use a 50/50 bleach/water solution, then rinse it really good at least a few times.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hey man.. im sorry for the loss of your frog. but you cant get exotic animals from pet shops because they got just local teenagers working there for min wage 99% of the time and think all herps and phibs are the same. you first need to break down your entire viv. and use a very light bleach mix. but wash rinse re peat. allow to air out for a few hours and re build it completely with fresh pebbles and soil moss and plants. once completed leave it for a week or so and watch see if you see any odd bugs or worms around. see how the moss and plants are doing. then i suggest researching your next frog purchase. i have 5 frogs my first 2 from black jungle and my other 3 from josh and joshs frogs. and i must say the guys at black jungle have great animals. If you call josh and speak with him. he makes your buying expierence special. he gives you back round on your frog and his professional opinion on caring for them. i even had a issue with U.P.S and he called them personally and squared the problem away. just some things to think about befor getting into the scene again. also keep some emergency money for those just incase things. but im sure if you purchase a frog from a high end breeder you wont need any meds. but get all your moss and plants from professionals.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

andy.fabitz , I would suggest you come to a twice a month reptile show here in Illinois, probably an hour drive from Milwaukee. There is a dart breeder who has been doing it for 3 decades. You can see the page at allanimalexpo.com . He is very helpful and very knowledgeable. 

Ulises


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

sweet thanks!


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

does he have good prices on his frogs?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, he has good prices. I would say average to below average compared to online prices. You would save shipping in addition to that.

Ulises


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

awesome! thanks a lot, I will definetly be going there soon.


----------

